# Frankie diagnosed with pancreatitis



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well we have just had an exhausting 2 days. Monday night Frankie woke up in the middle of the night with yellow foam like vomiting. Tuesday he continued to vomit 3 more times by noon. He was drinking water fine but would not touch his food. I thought by 6 pm we were ok because he had not vomited since noon. Well he started again so I called vet and was told to bring him in. 
They did 2 x-rays of abdomen, 2 lipase tests, electrolytes, CBC, a sub Q fluid injection (for dehydration), pain injection etc. Dr. said he has early stages of pancreatitis and his abdomen is tender. We were told to bring him home and not let him have any water or food till noon today. He slept all night, 10 hours. He is up now but very lethargic ( I hope from the pain meds ). 
We were given Hill's Presc. Diet i/d and told to feed him this. 
Does anyone know of a different food?
Does anyone have experience with pancreatitis?
I am worried sick.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh poor little Frankie .... Sorry to hear he is poorly ... My kirby suffers from stomach problems ( he has immune system problems ) , I feed him ID , it is the only thing that he is perfect on ..

Get well soon little Frankie , hugs xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OH NO! Poor little Frankie.I don't know what to tell you except I will be praying.
Get better Frankie.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no Pam!
I cant hep but i will be thinking of you both and wishing him a speedy recovery.
Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pam, Lexie & Jade had pancreatitis when they got sick not long ago. Sometime a tummy bug turns into Pancreatitis. It should clear up fairly quick with the Prescription food. Try not to worry to much. Just be careful not to give him anything else other than his food. I changed all of mine to a less rich food to avoid getting it again. We don't use any treats other than some Lamb chews, and no table food. I hope he feels much better soon. Thoughts and prayers sent your way. Hugs and kisses little guy!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I hope Frankie gets better soon - hopefully the worst of it is over.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

With Emmy being diagnosed with pancreatitis, we switched to California Natural Lamb and Rice reduced. I took the bag to the Vet whom was very pleased with the fat content.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Frankie. I hope he recovers quickly and it's not too stressful for your family.
Lo used to get upset tummies all the time, with yellow foamy vomit like that. They never could find anything wrong with her with tests, but the Hills I/D always made her feel better. We used both kibble and the wet. Hopefully he will have the same results with that food!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor Frankie!! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Frankie!!! 3:

Hope he gets better quickly!! x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*for Frankie*


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


>


Thanks Therese, so cute!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor frankie, i hope he gets better soon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh Poor Frankie!! I hope he feels better soon Pam. I'd just keep him on the SD until he's feeling back to normal. Then if you want to switch him to something else, go really slowly and pick something with a low fat level. T is right, no treats at all until he's recovered and nothing at all that is fatty. After his pancreas recovers, he should be good again. What a worry!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope he's better soon. Poor guy.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon. Everyone is right. No table food or fatty foods. There is a lot of information on the net if you care to research it.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> oh Poor Frankie!! I hope he feels better soon Pam. I'd just keep him on the SD until he's feeling back to normal. Then if you want to switch him to something else, go really slowly and pick something with a low fat level. T is right, no treats at all until he's recovered and nothing at all that is fatty. After his pancreas recovers, he should be good again. What a worry!


Thanks Tracy. He is so dopey still. He slept well. I tried to give him the SD an hour ago and no go. He is fussy on top of not feeling well. He peed like 2 gallons this morning, must have been all the fluids Dr. gave him last night. So today at 5 pm will be 48 hours with no food.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Hope he feels better soon. Everyone is right. No table food or fatty foods. There is a lot of information on the net if you care to research it.


Ha ha, yes, i have been on internet for hours!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg frankie!  im so sorry to hear that...i really hope he gets better very soon. i dont have any experience in this so im of no help but prayers will be given :albino:


----------

